# Is it possible to smoke pork butt and spare ribs at the same time?



## love2dive (May 25, 2013)

I mentioned this in a separate thread but I thought I'd need to bring it up again and see is someone can help me.  I need to smoke pork 2 cuts of pork butt weighing total of around 11 lbs, and three slabs of spare ribs.  Normally I have the time to cook one cut of meat then go on to the next cut of meat as soon as one is done.  However, this is not on my side this time.  I am currently out of town and will not be back until after 10 PM tomorrow, and we have guests over for dinner on Monday..  I know pork butt takes the longest cooking time.  I was thinking if it'd be possible to smoke the 2 cut of pork butt and the ribs at the same time on my 18" WSM smoker?  

This is my what I' m thinking of doing, please let me know if there is a better way.  Assuming it takes 15 hours for the pork butt to cook and that I get them into the smoker by 11 PM.  Since spare ribs don't take as long, I can let the pork butt smoke on the top rack until 9AM.  When I'm ready to put the spare ribs on the smoker, I will move the pork butt down to the lower grate to,continue the cooking process.  Does this sound like a right approach?


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 26, 2013)

love2dive said:


> I mentioned this in a separate thread but I thought I'd need to bring it up again and see is someone can help me. I need to smoke pork 2 cuts of pork butt weighing total of around 11 lbs, and three slabs of spare ribs. Normally I have the time to cook one cut of meat then go on to the next cut of meat as soon as one is done. However, this is not on my side this time. I am currently out of town and will not be back until after 10 PM tomorrow, and we have guests over for dinner on Monday.. I know pork butt takes the longest cooking time. I was thinking if it'd be possible to smoke the 2 cut of pork butt and the ribs at the same time on my 18" WSM smoker?
> 
> This is my what I' m thinking of doing, please let me know if there is a better way. Assuming it takes 15 hours for the pork butt to cook and that I get them into the smoker by 11 PM. Since spare ribs don't take as long, I can let the pork butt smoke on the top rack until 9AM. When I'm ready to put the spare ribs on the smoker, I will move the pork butt down to the lower grate to,continue the cooking process. Does this sound like a right approach?


You can definitely cook both at the same time.  One thing to watch out for is that your chamber temps will probably drop when you add the spare ribs.  Adjust fuel accordingly.  (In short, the more meat/mass you have in your smoker, the more fuel is needed to reach/maintain a specific temp. )


----------



## corndog (May 26, 2013)

Sure you can. I almost always smoke a couple different cuts of meat, when i crank up the smoker. Tomorrow , I will smoke ribs, bacon wrapped chicken breasts, and spiral cut wieners. Post us some q-views!


----------



## raymo76 (May 26, 2013)

There's nothing in the rule book saying you cant cook various meats and cuts and the same time.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2013)

why, certainly...













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013






works well...


----------



## seenred (May 26, 2013)

What they said...

Red


----------



## love2dive (May 26, 2013)

Thanks all for the response.  My 7 year old daughter just won 3 gold medals in Wushu competition.  Now, I can breathe again and start thinking about smoking.  I will post pictures tomorrow and let you know how it goes.

Thanks. again.


----------

